# Thunderbolt/RootzWiki Splash Screen



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

So to show off my support for the site, I decided to throw together a splash screen for my Thunderbolt. Thought I'd share it with you guys. I'm not exactly a graphics wiz, but what the hell...



Version 1: Rename to PG05IMG.zip, put on root of sdcard and flash in hboot.
Download: http://db.tt/LxHzkcd

Version 2: Removed the blurred backgrounds and replaced with a dark shadow. Again, rename to PG05IMG.zip, put on root of sdcard and flash in hboot.
Download: http://db.tt/WE2Wek5


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the blurred boxes take away from the splash screen, but other than that I like it.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

If i can get you an image, can you make me a splash screen zip?


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

abtre said:


> I think the blurred boxes take away from the splash screen, but other than that I like it.


I agree, I may try to tweak it at some point.


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> If i can get you an image, can you make me a splash screen zip?


Sure, I have the free time.


----------



## Speeddymon (Jun 6, 2011)

Should make an animated gif to post online so we can see how it looks when booting without having to download


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not a bootanimation, just the initial splash screen that replaces the HTC on white background before the bootani. I may work on a bootani but it's a lot more work because of the large number of images.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice splash screen. I also think think the blurred boxes detract from the over all flow. I'm still going to use it. Thanks.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

My first post but have to say :- Nice Splash !.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you taking orders for custom ?.


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

jawonder said:


> Are you taking orders for custom ?.


More than happy too.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated the splash image in OP.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Dbag what programs did you use to make it flashable?


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Splash Flasher, it's basically a batch file that can convert jpeg, gif & png's to a .img file. I'm pretty sure I got it from XDA. There's a text file included with it that you zip (no compression) the converted image with to make it flashable.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dbagjones said:


> Splash Flasher, it's basically a batch file that can convert jpeg, gif & png's to a .img file. I'm pretty sure I got it from XDA. There's a text file included with it that you zip (no compression) the converted image with to make it flashable.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


thanks dbag ( im gonna have fun with you name no ****)


----------

